# cleaning the outside cat house



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you guys clean the cat houses for your outside cats? If so,how do you clean them? 

I have this http://www.vetdepot.com/store/i/is....-dog-house-extra-small.jpg&lr=t&bw=340&bh=340 on my front porch for 4 feral cats. 3 of them are males. I know one of them is spraying the inside of the house. There is pee on the bottom of it too. 

Every morning when i put food inside the house,i am always wiping down the house with paper towels to clean up the pee. I am so annoyed about it. 

So today i soaped up the house really good and then hosed it down and let it sit in the sun for a while to dry. 

Is there a better way to clean this cat house? or is soap and wate the trick?

Sometimes i take the top off because the cats spray on the inside of the top.. but i dont like to take it off all the time because theres a dog across the street(a little yippy dog ) that gets out loose and he comes to my house sometimes and eats the cat food. So i have to keep the top on but i dont lock it . 


Before winter comes...im thinking of getting a second one...maybe a bit bigger to put some straw inside it...but i am worried that they will spray that one and the straw will smell.. So i cant hose it off in the freeze cold winter. 

what should i do then?


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Are they fixed? If not, I'm guessing it's not pee, it's just spray. Pee/spray, six of one, half-a-dozen of the other, but I don't think they'd pee where they sleep. Spray, yeah.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd use Dawn and hot water. Maybe you can spray some Feliway in it to keep them from peeing or spraying.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

No,the cats arent fixed. Thats why theres cat pee. There was a puddle inside the cat house. yuck. 

What is Feliway? where do i get it? The pee gets along the sides of the bottom part of the house and on the inside roof.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> No,the cats arent fixed. Thats why theres cat pee. There was a puddle inside the cat house. yuck.
> 
> What is Feliway? where do i get it? The pee gets along the sides of the bottom part of the house and on the inside roof.


Comfort Zone Spray with Feliway for Cats at PETCO
Amazon.com: Feliway Behavior Modifier Spray 75 ml: Pet Supplies

It's synthetic cat pheromone spray. It supposed to make them relax and a lot of people say it prevents spraying.


----------

